
Jonathan Dale has passed away - jattardi
https://twitter.com/darthclue/status/528790844074381313
======
jattardi
A while back, there was a HN thread about Jonathan Dale, who was battling
cancer, and his fundraiser. His wife announced on Twitter early this morning
that he has passed away.

His family really needs support.

Here is a link to his GiveForward campaign:
[https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/w704/beating-
cancer-o...](https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/w704/beating-cancer-one-
dollar-at-a-time-with-jonathan-dale)

